# New members joining subscription?



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

???Can i please have an update on joining fee payment details and if /when I can progress it?

Its time u guys got the office work done 'stead of waxin and drivin round the country!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:-/



:-/

I'm BLOODY trying....

In fact I'm getting tired of saying "a week to 10 days and then we'll be live"

I'm trying to get in touch with our technical consultant..... but he's bloody busy ;D

TTOC Technical consultant: If you read this mate, can you ring me


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> ???Can i please have an update on joining fee payment details and if /when I can progress it?
> 
> Its time Â u guys got the office work done 'stead of waxin and drivin round the country!!


It's Â£500 please send cheque payable to me will e-mail my address


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok NuTTs don't go nuTTs ;D thought it was a reasonable question ???


;D

As for PAss well he's no gettin my 500 quid!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Crush - it is a reasonable question and we are all desperate to go live.

However the TTOC website is being developed and hosted free of charge as we don't have any funds yet to buy in that kind of service, so we have to accept that sometimes things get a bit slow.

Knowing that we ought to be patient doesn't stop it being frustrating though! ;D

Louise


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

:  Louise so nice to get some sympathy and as you say all of us desperate to go live.
I dont mind being patient and I just want to purchase my TTOC badge when I'm certified


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dave at the TTShop (01234 300091) may still have some badges left for all those who have registered their interest in joining the club. Get them now as the price will probably go up once live. The old price was based on an order of 200 badges. We will probably be ordering smaller quantities in the future and this will unfortunately effect the future price, unless we actually order a few hundred in the future, which I very much doubt..... so get them NOW at the old price 



> :  Louise so nice to get some sympathy and as you say all of us desperate to go live.
> Â Â Â I dont mind being patient and I just want to purchase my TTOC badge when I'm certified


----------

